# 'ello



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey everyone, just a crappy introductory post to say hello.

Im Gaz, im from Wales in the UK, i like extreme music, reading, and weight training (or else why would i be here?).

Basically i joined this forum to get information about training, exercise tips, dieting tips, and to ask questions etc. Really just to get some idea of what im doing right, and more importantly what i could be doing wrong.

Ive been training with free-weights for about a year and a half now, i also do running, swimming now and again, as well as other thingys.

Well...thats about it, i cant really think of much else, so ill cya guys around the board!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2004)

Gazhole welcome to IM!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2004)

thankyou!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome Gazhole!!!


----------

